# Identifying rfuk'ers at shows!



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I know some go around with an rfuk t-shirt..But a lot don't, and don't want to lol-so what will you wear to shows?

I think I'll make my tropic thunder "I'm the dude, playing the dude, disguised as another dude" the top I'll wear to all the shows.

I'm 15 and will probably have some deranged people following me (who will be dragged to shows:lol2
Will hopefully be going to BRAS essex and EHS in norwich.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Ummm flat peak... V neck tops.. Gstar Jeans... Kinda hench...
and my dads kinda big and im always calling him a idiot... but hes always right :lol:
And I'm normally harassing Jack


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well im going there with my ace reptiles logo inthe back along with sarah-jayne and marcgroovyge off here.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I will be wearing a red carnation and carrying a copy of the sunday times.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

dunno might just put my rangers top on as im sure there is no other rangers fans on here also i will be with my asian m8 sid: victory:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Might put my www.snakewispera.com top on tho


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yup I am off to Doncaster IHS meeting with messengermatt and marcgroovyge, can't wait!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Yup I am off to Doncaster IHS meeting with messengermatt and marcgroovyge, can't wait!


but how do we identify you?:2thumb:


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

This _really_ makes me wish that I still had my bright purple hair...


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Athravan had some pin badges made that were quite cool. I pm'd her about them ages ago but never heard back from her though.


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

i will be wearing my recs vivariums t-shirt lol


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

look out for me, ill be wearing a Slurm T-Shirt.....

I should be at Donny, BRAS and many more....


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Well at the doncaster show we will be wearing our Acedragon Tshirts. 

Liz


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

_"Meet me at the station underneath the clock._
_Carry an umbrella, no need to talk._
_The man in the homburg, hiding in the fog_
_Will be watching._
_Get yourself a ticket, go through the gate_
_At seven forty-five precisely, don't be late._
_If anybody follows don't hesitate._
_Keep on walking."_

Oops wrong forum...



> Athravan had some pin badges made that were quite cool. I pm'd her
> about them ages ago but never heard back from her though.

Me too


I'll be there. Overweight, short-hair, unshaven, some tattoos, jeans, daps, tea-shirt (possibly with a snake or spider motif). I should stand out a mile :lol2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

ill be at south west show
5ft and a fart, long brown hair, but chubby and too much eye liner lol usually i a pair of shorts of skinnies
shal be with a 6ft 4 boy that looks about 16 when hes really 21. to much hair but not too long
few Alexisonfire tat on arm and flames up the leg...hes easier to find than me
just dont laugh when u see us together,....little and large haha


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

snickers said:


> _"Meet me at the station underneath the clock._
> _Carry an umbrella, no need to talk._
> _The man in the homburg, hiding in the fog_
> _Will be watching._
> ...


is that from 1984?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Danny_mcr said:


> but how do we identify you?:2thumb:


Shall be wearing an Ace Reptiles t-shirt


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

_>> "Meet me at the station underneath the clock..."_
> is that from 1984?

1984 as in the book? No

Between the wars - alstewart 1995
Are you a fan?

hey I could wear my Al Stewart t-shirt :lol2:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

ill be at the south west show . 

5ft 8 , size 6 (according to friends you wont even know im there if i turn sideways) dark hair and a walking river island advert :2thumb:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

the people of the net that i class as friends.....they all know how to identify me. i really seriously dislike it if some randomer comes running up to me with comments like

"oOOooOOoooH!, your fantapants........i KNEW you would have red hair......cos thats your name isnt it, FANTA.......PANTS........i get it, its like ginger pubes......BAHAHAHA!! can i be your friend?"

the simple truth is that if you were to approach me like that i would be forced to humiliate you in public. i dislike random unknowners approaching me unless they are buying me alcohol. so wait until the bar, unless you PM me asking me for a photo of me or saying that youalready know what i look like and IF you seeme you may say hi. but dont be upset if i have no idea who you are.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

snickers said:


> I'll be there. Overweight, short-hair, unshaven, some tattoos, jeans, daps, tea-shirt (possibly with a snake or spider motif). I should stand out a mile :lol2:


What on earth are 'daps'? 

At one or two of the shows I've been to, Sam & Si have had stickers you can write your user name on and stick in on your top if you want to. 
Thing is, though I can post and joke on here, I'm not actually very sociable:blush:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> What on earth are 'daps'? 

Plimsoll shoe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I thought 'daps' included trainers, obviously not.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

i'll be being radical and what not with not showering, shaving etc and coming exactly as nature intended.

failing that i'll be wearing clothes.
nice white, trainers, hair tied back, pale blue/white t-shirt and soem blue jeans.
yea.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

I havent thought this far ahead
Likelyhood is dark jeans, my 6 quidder shoes (plimp soles that were once white but have been mutilated by myself) and a purple hoodies with "CLASSICS" written on the back in yellow. Cant miss me in that lol. I'll be with the OH LiamG for those of you that know him 

Shall it get too hot the hoodie will be off and probably just a plain black vest top (Y)


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm well I will probably remember absolutely no one lol...
Was going to post a pic but I destroyed my camera:lol2::censor:


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Danny_mcr said:


> dunno might just put my rangers top on as im *sure there is no other rangers fans* on here also i will be with my asian m8 sid: victory:


 
So sure? Glad the scum have Mowbray as manager now mwahahaha, SPL title again next season me thinks, Boydy to be top scorer again aswell...


I dunno how you'll notice me, poss a shirt, with sleeves up and my Scorp tat on display , oh, and my camos! haha


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

ill be the 1 with tattoos all over me hands ,back of head job lot lol


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

Being a big batman fan ill be wearing a white tshirt with the bat on, at my side will be a beautiful brunette (my wife) and ill have my niece and nephew with me...if you see me come and say hi ....i dont bite ha ha
BATS


----------



## matty73 (Dec 9, 2007)

I am 6 foot 11 built like a brick shit house and i will be carrying a 42 foot anaconda :whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Hahaha i have often wondered how i will know people at shows. I am over for Portsmouth show on 25th Oct and i have thought i may get a 'TEENY' t-shirt printed up so that people can come say hi if they want rather than me harassing random strangers:lol2:


----------



## kingy2184 (May 27, 2009)

matty73 said:


> I am 6 foot 11 built like a brick shit house and i will be carrying a 42 foot anaconda :whistling2:


 should be easy enough to spot. 
sounds a bit like a dirty film:lol2:


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Hahaha i have often wondered how i will know people at shows. I am over for Portsmouth show on 25th Oct and i have thought i may get a 'TEENY' t-shirt printed up so that people can come say hi if they want rather than me harassing random strangers:lol2:


I'm getting a t-shirt printed with my username on it as well :2thumb: x

:mrgreen:


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

matty73 said:


> I am 6 foot 11 built like a brick shit house and i will be carrying a 42 foot anaconda :whistling2:


Make sure it doesn't lie next to you.....somehow:2thumb:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

We'l be wearing white repzotic t-shirts, and selling some stunning gecko's so you can recognise us :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

kingy2184 said:


> should be easy enough to spot.
> sounds a bit like a dirty film:lol2:


Kingy, what type of dirty films do YOU watch?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

x


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

kingy2184 said:


> should be easy enough to spot.
> sounds a bit like a dirty film:lol2:


Really, i wouldn't know about that :whistling2:



sacredart said:


> I'm getting a t-shirt printed with my username on it as well :2thumb: x
> 
> :mrgreen:


I thought it would be great, give peole a chance to run from me lol



sacredart said:


> Kingy, what type of dirty films do YOU watch?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> x


Rather odd ones featuring tall men and anacondas:gasp::lol2:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Ill have to get myself a big ass flower hat:no1: 
maby put some realistic looking geckos (maby cresties?) on it :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump for this!


----------

